# Review: Manker E11: EDC-light, XP-L, 800 lumens, AA/14500; (beam)shots, compare



## kj75 (Jul 5, 2016)

A review on a AA-light this time: the Manker E11 arrived. This compact torch, that is suited for everyday-carry, can bring up to 800 lumens, that is really impressive of a light of this proportions. In this review I’ll show you the details of this tiny Manker; and we will see too how the E11 performs in the dark, also compared to an equal light. Let’s kick off!

*the Manker E11 
*





*
a compact EDC-light
*




*
powered by a XP-L LED
*




*
tiny but powerful!
*





*To start with, the features and specifications here, given by Mankerlight:
*
*• Emitter: Cree XP-L(CW and NW for your choices)*
*• Max output: 400lumens (Eneloop Pro Ni-Mh battery)*
*• 800lumens (with 14500 Lithium battery)*
*• Circuit: Most efficiency constant current circuit,*
*• Maximum runtime up to 266 hours*
*• Material: Aircraft-grade aluminum body*
*• Surface treatment: Premium Type III*
*• Hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish*
*• Clip: Titanium coated stainless steel clip.*
*• Lens: Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating *
*• Tail stand*
*• Water proof: IPX-8 (2 meters under water)*
*• Impact resistance: 2 meters
*
*The dimensions:
*
*• Length: 82mm*
*• Diameter: 20mm*
*• Weight: 39grams (without battery)
*
*And the output specs:
*





*Unboxing:
*
The E11 is delivered in a compact, light brown carton. Around the simple carton is a wrap with a print that shows the brand, the number and the light. That’s all, no specifications mentioned at the box. But it is enough to (re)store the light. Inside protecting-foam with some cut-outs that protect the E11. Only (besides the light) a lanyard, a manual and two spare 0-rings found in this carton. So, not a very special or complete package here, but it feel sturdy and looks neatly. Some pictures below show the little box and the contents!

*a compact box for the E11
*




*
the wrap shows little information
*




*
a look inside the box
*




*
inside: Manker E11, lanyard, manual, clip and spare o-rings
*




*
Impressions:
*
First impression here: this is a lightweight!! It is known that Manker produces compact lights, but this is one of the most compact AA-powered torch I’ve had my hands on. The E11 has its own looks and style: a nice detail is for example the power button. Although the E11 is a lightweight, the overall build-quality is good. The color is matte black, the anodizing and the laser engraving is well done. The light stands stable so can be used as a candle. The E11 comes with a long clip that has about two-thirds the length of the light: so it’s a hard job to lose it! The lanyard-hole is placed at the right way: if added, the E11 can even tail-stand without problems. Looking through the clean glass-lens we see an orange-peel reflector and the typical XP-L LED with its smooth roundings. The LED at my sample wasn’t perfectly centered. When we take off the head or the cap the threads run smooth and without scratching, but they need grease to ensure a long life. You have to do it yourself. Inside the tube and the cap it looks all ok. So, except some details at the finishing, we can say the E11 feels like a well-machined and good-quality light. Please scroll down for a bunch of impression and detail pictures of the E11!

*the Manker E11
*




*
one the most compact lights in its class
*




*
a lightweight torch… 
*




*
that has its own style and looks
*




*
the lanyard-hole is placed the right way
*




*
an orange-peel reflector to give the E11 a nice beam
*




*
easy to find button with stiff structure
*




*
the long clip can be added at two ways
*




*
a close-up to the texture
*




*
anodizing and laser-engraving is well-done
*




*
the XP-L LED is off-center
*




*
a look inside the head
*




*
the E11 in three parts and a look into the cap 
*




*
a rather big lanyard, or a tiny light??
*




*
you can’t lose it this way
*




*
the XP-L LED has smooth roundings
*




*
a lot of battery options, but protected 14500’s don’t fit
*




*
a powerful light for its size
*




*
that has a good anti-rolling design
*




*
and nice details
*




*
the XP-L LED
*




*
the E11 clipped-on
*




*
User interface:
*
As seen earlier in this review, the E11 is really a tiny light, so it can be hidden in the palm of your hand. The light has good grip, thanks to the texture, but personally, the light fits best in your hand with the clip added-on. The button is easy to find (thanks to the raised edges around) and the button has stiff structure. Still I wish all lights would come with illuminated or glow-in-the-dark buttons that would help you to locate the power-buttons better. 

The E11 can run on different cells: A(rechargeable) AA-battery or an unprotected 14500; to get the highest output Manker recommended me to use an IMR-cell. Mind that protected 14500’s won’t fit because of the length. I wish Manker had made the E11 little longer, so protected 14500’s would fit.

Turning-on the E11 can be done at three ways: A short click, a longer press and a quick double-click. By a short click the light will always start at lowest (moonlight) mode; a long press will start the light at last used mode and two quick clicks will bring direct strobe. Personally, I like this interface! For me, it’s a good point that you can start always at moonlight, but also, if needed, at last used mode. If turned on, a short click/press will guide you through the modes. A quick double-click at any normal mode will enter direct strobe. Press long to shut the light off. The interface works without defects and problems; so we can conclude that Manker has done a good job on the interface of the E11! 

*Modes:
*
The E11 has in total four normal modes, in order off: MOONLIGHT > LOW > MEDIUM > HIGH. You can only cycle up. For an EDC-light like this is, I miss an extra mode between MOONLIGHT and LOW. Would like to see an extra step that has about 15-25 lumens here. No direct normal modes found on the E11, except that the light (by using a short click) always starts at MOONLIGHT. In total three special modes at the E11: STROBE > SOS > BEACON. No memory for the special, the E11 will always start at STROBE. This is also the only direct special mode. Mind that the E11 has no special LOCK-OUT mode, but you can LOCK-OUT the light by releasing the tailcap or the lights’ head a little. 

*Size comparison:
*
To show the compact size of the E11, a side-by-side here to another light that is powered by the same battery and that has equal output: the Nitecore EA11. Both lights can run on IMR 14500.

*IMR14500, Eneloop AA, Manker E11 and Nitecore EA11
*




*
Manker E11 and Nitecore EA11
*




*
Manker E11 and Nitecore EA11
*




*
the heads: XP-L and XM-L2 (U2)
*




*
the tails:* *Manker E11 and Nitecore EA11
*




*
Tint:
*
Although this is the CW-version of the E11 (Manker will produce a NW-version too) this E11 has a good tint. At earlier lights I saw often bluish tint, the E11 hasn’t. The picture shows the E11 compared to the XM-L2 U2 emitter of the Nitecore EA11.






*Beamprofile:
*
The combination of the rather shallow reflector that has a textured profile offers the E11 a “mixed” beamprofile. A big hotspot and corona and medium spill. We can’t name the E11 a real flooder, but because of the wide angle and this profile the E11 can be used at best at shorter distance. The beam is free of defects and rings, and I didn’t detect PWM. Good job of Manker here!

*Beamshots:
*
As usual, we’ll have a look at the lights’ beam projected at a white wall. The pictures show the four output modes of the light, followed by a GIF. I used an IMR14500 cell here, so the E11 has more output at all modes; outdoors I’ll show you the difference in output between an AA-battery and an IMR-cell. Distance to the wall about 1 meter. 

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 1/125 sec, 35mm
*




















*GIF-picture:
*





And now, some outdoor shots! I start here by showing the four normal output modes using an IMR14500, so this is the maximum output that E11 can give.

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 4 sec, 35mm
*




















*And now, the difference between the output when using an AA or an IMR cell; only GIF-pictures here:

*




















*A shoot out against another EDC that can run at the same cells. Mind that the Nitecore EA11 has a larger head and deeper reflector. But light run at the same IMR14500-cell.
*
*Manker E11 versus the Nitecore EA11
*




*
Conclusion:
*
The Manker E11 is one the most powerful EDC-lights I’ve seen before. The (build) quality is good, the finishing too, but a pity that the LED is off-center. Also the user interface is one of the things I like about the E11, but Manker should add a lock-out mode. The E11 is a light that is suited for shorter distance, because of the wide beam. The tint is good. I would like to see a voltage indicator at this light: An EDC-light that hasn’t a lock-out (via the button) gives the risk of accidentally-on in your pocket. In combination with an unprotected IMR-cell not ideal in my opinion. An extra mode between moonlight and low is necessary. About the good output: To be honest, a light of these proportions isn’t suited for long use at highest mode, so I’ll recommend strongly to use this (nice) mode for short time. So use this for a quick-check or to impress your friends..

My overall impression of this tiny Manker is a good one: the E11 is worth its money!

*Thanks to Mankerlight for the proper shipping!*


----------



## kreisl (Jul 5, 2016)

why does the light need a tail cap ?

the klarus Mi7 does not need a tail cap either.


----------



## SG Hall (Jul 5, 2016)

Very good review kj75, thanks.I am impressed with Manker's feel and look in general, and this light in particular. 800 lumens out of a 14500 would be astounding. I wonder how close they get.


----------



## cyclesport (Jul 5, 2016)

Mine came in the mail today, and I have to say, I like it a lot! Zebralights are my most carried lights, so the UI on the E11 took a little time to get used to, but with the long press for "off", I can use the memory function to turn the light off in turbo, thus allowing me to access low or turbo from off...as with a ZL. Mine is the neutral tint coming in at approx. a cool 5000/5500k and the actual size is remarkably small (although 2mm longer than a ZL SC52, it seems much smalle due to the 19mm width throughout it's length)...and carries smaller than the SC52! I doubt the 800 lumen claim with 14500 IMR's as it seems much closer to 600/650 lumens to me when comparing to known lights, however still very bright using IMR's or Eneloops.

Very good build quality too (although my emitter is somewhat off center as well but doesn't affect beam profile). May have to buy another! PS: Although a little cooler than I typically like in terms of tint, at least no greenish tint!


----------



## scs (Jul 5, 2016)

Another reviewer measured approx 435 mins of runtime for the 60 lumen mode, nowhere near the 660 mins advertised.
Nonetheless, seems to be a great low priced alternative to ZL AA lights.
Pot your electronics, provide better tint, stop embellishing your runtimes, design better clips, keep your prices at no more than 80% that of ZL lights in the same class, and I'll have no reason to even consider ZL anymore.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 5, 2016)

The UI is the killer for me. Yes you can start on moon or last used mode, but I don't keep track of that. So if you want to cycle thru the modes quickly, YOU CAN'T. The stupid strobe kicks in thinking you did a double click. Almost perfect. I'm only out $29, so I'll upgrade the cheap light in my current Maxpedition emergency pouch with this. It will be lucky to get used once a year.


----------



## cyclesport (Jul 5, 2016)

scs said:


> Another reviewer measured approx 435 mins of runtime for the 60 lumen mode, nowhere near the 660 mins advertised.
> Nonetheless, seems to be a great low priced alternative to ZL AA lights.
> Pot your electronics, provide better tint, stop embellishing your runtimes, design better clips, keep your prices at no more than 80% that of ZL lights in the same class, and I'll have no reason to even consider ZL anymore.



Good points all! ...and wouldn't argue with any you make...and frankly after only one afternoon of using mine it's possible I might be less enthused in a month or so. mark6 makes a good point re the strobe activating during fast cycling, so yeah there's that, and I too believe that ZL is the gold std. of electronic side-switch lights at present, (the UI is virtually perfect IMO, and build qual. is superb) but I feel this is a pretty good first effort from Manker for a _very_ small 1 X AA EDC light. It is almost as small as most 1 X AA twisties! And "small" is almost at the top of my wish list these days...right next to UI and tint.


----------



## Manker (Jul 6, 2016)

scs said:


> Another reviewer measured approx 435 mins of runtime for the 60 lumen mode, nowhere near the 660 mins advertised.
> Nonetheless, seems to be a great low priced alternative to ZL AA lights.
> Pot your electronics, provide better tint, stop embellishing your runtimes, design better clips, keep your prices at no more than 80% that of ZL lights in the same class, and I'll have no reason to even consider ZL anymore.



really? could you please show the review,we will have a check, we didn't embellish the runtime.


----------



## scs (Jul 6, 2016)

Manker said:


> really? could you please show the review,we will have a check, we didn't embellish the runtime.



Manker, see Budda's runtime plot in his review here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?420275-Review-Manker-E11-AA-14500-XP-L


----------



## Manker (Jul 6, 2016)

scs said:


> Manker, see Budda's runtime plot in his review here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?420275-Review-Manker-E11-AA-14500-XP-L




Thanks.
we asserted as follow:


Eneloop PRO: Moonlight 2lm 171hrs, Low 60lm 11hrs, Medium 200lm 2.2hrs, High 400lm 1.2hrs, Strobe 400lm, SOS 200 lm, Beacon 50lm 

I don't think Budda used Eneloop PRO to test the reuntime, maybe budda can tell about it.


----------



## scs (Jul 7, 2016)

Manker said:


> Thanks.
> we asserted as follow:
> 
> 
> ...



Budda used Eneloop XX as noted in his review. As far as I know, Eneloop Pro and Eneloop XX are nearly if not identical. Differences between the 2, if there are any, are unlikely to account for the 225 minute difference in tested runtime and advertised runtime.


----------



## Budda (Jul 7, 2016)

scs said:


> Manker, see Budda's runtime plot in his review here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?420275-Review-Manker-E11-AA-14500-XP-L



I have looked again at the file for the E11
Take a look to this runtime graph, the one I got initially with the old AA nimh duracell staycharged.




There is a relevant difference in the runtime between the runtimes at turbo and high, using a Eneloop PRO (not XX, not XXL, but PRO, I just checked the label of the battery). 
But not for medium. I have not re-used the data because they are different. 
I can't recall any significant variation in the test. Maybe I used again an old battery.

No problem running medium again: just turn the light on, start the timer and see every hour how the output is going.


----------



## scs (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks, budda.

Well, there you have it, Manker. Budda used an eneloop pro.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 7, 2016)

I am sure Manker will make the next version of this light awesome. I am willing to pay $40 for an improved version. While you are at it, make an AAA version too.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2016)

davidt1 said:


> I am sure Manker will make the next version of this light awesome. I am willing to pay $40 for an improved version. While you are at it, make an AAA version too.



I really hope so. I always find one thing to complain about, but other than the UI, I really can't. I'll give them a pass on my green NW emitter since I've seen it from everyone else at some point too.

Get rid of that stupid strobe and I'll buy a cool white next time.


----------



## Ladd (Jul 7, 2016)

Excellent review on a fine light. Great pictures and beamshots. Manker seems to be worth watching as a relatively new player.


----------



## Budda (Jul 7, 2016)

scs said:


> Thanks, budda.
> Well, there you have it, Manker. Budda used an eneloop pro.



And since you noticed the "shorter runtime" similar to the old graphic (despite the bigger capacity of the cell) I'm running the runtime at medum as we speak.
This time I'm sure I have a Eneloop Pro inside the light, and still hot from the charging process.


----------



## scs (Jul 7, 2016)

Budda said:


> And since you noticed the "shorter runtime" similar to the old graphic (despite the bigger capacity of the cell) I'm running the runtime at medum as we speak.
> This time I'm sure I have a Eneloop Pro inside the light, and still hot from the charging process.



Thanks again for your time and efforts, Budda.


----------



## Budda (Jul 8, 2016)

Testing done. 
This time I have recorded the full runtime as I usual do with a luxmeter, but knowing (from previous tests) that the output is regulated for this level, I turned the light on and every hour or so turned on the luxmeter and measured the output. 
HH:MM - AU
00:00 - 99,8
00:56 - 100,7
02:59 - 100,6
04:36 - 100,7
05:50 - 100,8
06:00 - 100,5 (and I turned the light off, went to sleep).
06:01 - 102,5 (the next morning I turned the light on)
07:06 - 101,1
07:33 - 0 

The light did turn off, and I couldn't turn it back on with the empty battery. I measured the voltage of the Eneloop PRO, it was 1.05 V.
I don't belive a few hours of break somehow influenced the battery.
This results (runtime estimated between 426 and 453 minutes) are comparable to the one I got before with the Eneloop PRO.
Still, I have to explain to myself How I got shorter runtimes with a bigger battery.


----------



## Mkduffer (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info!



kreisl said:


> why does the light need a tail cap ?
> 
> the klarus Mi7 does not need a tail cap either.



Hopefully it's to allow for the installation of a magnet? Another potential option is, if the head and tail are threaded identically, the body could be reversed, allowing head-up carry or use as an impromptu headlamp on a ball cap?

Is the body reversible?

Constant current, so I assume no PWM?



Mkduffer said:


> Personally, I'm disappointed that the low mode with 14500 is as high as it is. I'm considering this vs. the Klarus Mi7. I like the extra non-blinky mode in the Manker and the pocket clip, but I also like the battery check, electronic lockout and modes of the Klarus better, although I wish they had left out SOS in favor of another level. Also like that the non-high modes on the Klarus are consistent regardless of battery type.



lol Probably have to get both now.

Mahalo!


----------



## 13055855 (Oct 21, 2016)

Would there be any advantage to using high drain cells like an efest rather than a comparably lower drain battery like a sanyo ur14500? Thanks


----------



## DisisMrC (Dec 25, 2016)

How's that AW 14500 holding up on this light? I just picked one up and looking for a 14500 battery that'll fit. Any suggestions?


----------



## kj75 (Dec 29, 2016)

DisisMrC said:


> How's that AW 14500 holding up on this light? I just picked one up and looking for a 14500 battery that'll fit. Any suggestions?



Keep in mind the cell is unprotected, otherwise it's too long because of the protection circuit.
No issues with the AW14500, works fine.


----------



## ruriimasu (Jan 3, 2017)

Overall I like this light. One major complain is that it gets accidentally switched on too easily inside pants pocket. It got so frequent that I have to turn the tail cap to lock it out. But then it becomes 'inconvenient' to have an extra step to turn on the light from a locked out position.

Anyone have any problem with this light switching on by itself inside pants' pockets? I've turned the clip in such a position that its right angle to switch (so switch faces inside towards zipper) so pressure between my pants and leg doesnt have a chance to switch it on... but it still gets switched on somehow.

JJ


----------



## LightObsession (Jan 3, 2017)

ruriimasu said:


> I've turned the clip in such a position that its right angle to switch (so switch faces inside towards zipper) so pressure between my pants and leg doesnt have a chance to switch it on... but it still gets switched on somehow.
> JJ



Try rotating the clip so that the button faces the seam of your pocket, rather than the zipper?


----------



## ruriimasu (Jan 4, 2017)

I haven't tried that. No harm trying that as well. Will update in a few days.



LightObsession said:


> Try rotating the clip so that the button faces the seam of your pocket, rather than the zipper?


----------



## ruriimasu (Jan 8, 2017)

Ok.. so I tried it. The light turned on in this position as well. Bummer.. :shakehead



LightObsession said:


> Try rotating the clip so that the button faces the seam of your pocket, rather than the zipper?


----------



## LightObsession (Jan 9, 2017)

I just received 3 Utorch UT01 today and the pocket clip, which appears to be identical to the Manker E11, appears to be completely non-functional, because of the way the part that clips onto the light blocks the seam of the pocket from passing into the .75" long deep carry portion of the clip. 

Anyone have a solution to this?

I plan to carry it bezel up, so it can be clipped on a hat brim.


----------



## LightObsession (Jan 11, 2017)

ruriimasu said:


> Ok.. so I tried it. The light turned on in this position as well. Bummer.. :shakehead



One more clip position to try - Reversed for bezel up carry and aligned with the button. The clip curves back right at the edge of the button. The button will be outside of the pocket. The button also requires more effort to activate intentionally with the clip in this position, but quite tolerable for me.


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 24, 2017)

Where can i get a wider clip? Mine is so tight it won't fit into a piece of jeans pocket.

JJ


----------



## LightObsession (Apr 24, 2017)

ruriimasu said:


> Where can i get a wider clip? Mine is so tight it won't fit into a piece of jeans pocket.
> 
> JJ


I used a couple pair of pliers to op n mine up. This is the most poorly designed clip that I've ever seen. Completely unusable as received, unless using two hands to clip it on a pocket.

Unbelievably, the clip is used on multiple models.

I don't know if a replacement is available.


----------



## dowlf (Aug 1, 2017)

I have been carrying my E11 everyday lately. I love this flashlight. I really like the simple interface, small size and extreme brightness. For the money it seems hard to beat for a small EDC flashlight.


----------



## cancow (Aug 10, 2017)

Is there a 2 AA version?


----------



## chumley (Aug 11, 2017)

The Manker E12 is a 2AA light that is similar to the E11. I really like the E11, I ordered the neutral white but I think it is actually a warm white.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 11, 2017)

Manker's neutral-white [5300K or so] is actually cool-white. So it is very unlikely that they have shipped a product with an actual warm-white.


----------



## timbo813 (Aug 17, 2017)

I really want something like this but two things need improved before I pull the trigger. 

The UI would be better if it had direct access to more modes. Say single click for medium, double click for high and long press for moonlight. 

Also, I'm concerned about the light turning on in the pocket. That's not a good thing. 

Improve those areas and I'll order one tomorrow. The size, light output and looks are great. For now, I'm ordering a zebralight even though it's thicker than I want and kind of ugly IMO.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 27, 2018)

I actually used this last night. I keep it in an emergency bag but figured I would give it a try. Not as bad as I originally thought. Just go a little slower on the UI to avoid strobe.

I'm surprised this one is discontinued...or most places are just out of stock.


----------

